# Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)



## SlaiT (4 Фев 2009)

интересует мнение специалистов (общее).
вообщем из-за того что вел на протяжение 2-х лет сидячий образ жизни образовался S-образный сколиоз 17%,сейчас я хожу на лфк и массаж,собираюсь записатся в бассеен, разговаривал с разными врачами в поликленике массажистом,физио терапевтом, и прочее кто связан как то с позвоночником, одни говарят что Мануальный терапевт при сколиозе ни как не поможет,другие говарят что ищи хорошего  Мануального терапевта занимайся плаваньем и все будет ок.
Что вы думаете на этот счет?
Мне 21 год.
Moderator: отредактируйте пост с учетом правил русского языка.


----------



## ИШЕН (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

А как узнать, хороший ман.терапевт или плохой, и чем отличается ман. терапевт от костоправа?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

Сперва определитесь с тем, зачем вам нужен специалист.
Сколиоз ваш лечить не надо.
К мануальному терапевту если и пойти, то чтобы определить есть ли в позвоночнике временные устранимые неподвижности между позвонками.
Определить их может только МТ специальными ручными приемами, что, кстати, даже не ставит своей задачей "костоправ".
Определив наличие неподвижностей, надо принять решение, или устранять их приемами МТ, или дальше заниматься ЛФК и довиваться того же результата.


----------



## ИШЕН (5 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

Ай доктор! Опять опередил, я хотел от Slai T услышать мнение о ман. терапевтах.aiwan


----------



## SlaiT (6 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

у меня нет ни какого мнения о МТ, я не имел с ними ни каких дел, и чем отличается хороший от плохого я тоже не знаю, наверное  тем что один может помочь решить проблему а другой нет, или как зубной врач к одному ходишь лечить зубы и что бы он не делал тебе всегда больно,пойдешь к другому врачу он и залечит хорошо и боли не почувствуешь.

Добавлено через 3 минуты


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сперва определитесь с тем, зачем вам нужен специалист.
> Сколиоз ваш лечить не надо.
> К мануальному терапевту если и пойти, то чтобы определить есть ли в позвоночнике временные устранимые неподвижности между позвонками.
> Определить их может только МТ специальными ручными приемами, что, кстати, даже не ставит своей задачей "костоправ".
> Определив наличие неподвижностей, надо принять решение, или устранять их приемами МТ, или дальше заниматься ЛФК и довиваться того же результата.



специалист мне нужен для того что бы устранить искревление.
что значит лечить не нужно? так все и оставить как есть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

Так и оставить!
Сколиоз небольшой, в летчики можно проситься.
Вот научиться правильно жить (правильно по позвоночному) и  заниматься ЛФК для того, что бы болело меньше и позже - надо!


----------



## SlaiT (6 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и оставить!
> Сколиоз небольшой, в летчики можно проситься.
> Вот научиться правильно жить (правильно по позвоночному) и  заниматься ЛФК для того, что бы болело меньше и позже - надо!


да как же он не большой,он не большой если ходить как солдат и не делать лишних движений ,стоит мне поднять руки к верху или просто выставить их перед собой,спина сразу округляется(дугой) + ко всему лопатки торчат в разные стороны,одежда сидит не так как должна вообщем беда,и оставить все как есть не льзя,надо что то предпринимать,вот я и пытаюсь узнать что нить о костоправе или Мануальном терапевте(так кстати и не понял разные это врачи или один и тот же) что бы как то  привести спину в "нормальный вид"
Можно ваше пояснения услышать почему не нужно лечить,раз на вашь взгляд он не больной,то по чему бы его не вылечить  вообще?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

Костоправ не врач, или врач применяющий народные (не требующие лицензирования) методы лечения.

Кривой позвоночник это не болезнь, это состояние, это как глаза один всегда чуть больше, главное, что чуть!

А пытаясь выпрямиться можно нарушить привычное состояние и разбередить боль в спине.

Вашу степень, хотя мы её пока не видели, исправлять не надо, надо поддерживать.


----------



## ИШЕН (16 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

Считаю, что сколиоз лечить надо, тем более небольшой и в молодом возрасте! Главное, это установить причину и по-возможности её устранить, что врядли сделает костоправ!nea


----------



## SlaiT (17 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

да форум это походу так... потому что читаешь разные форумы и везде врачи по разному говарят и к кому прислушиватся не понятно,вроде и хочется нормальную спину (такую которая  была до появления проблемы) и тебе гвоарят что зачем тебе это,либо что то делать уже позно,либо не все потеряно,вообщем кого слушать не ясно,да же вот моя ситуация по сути я хочу излечить сколиоз либо хотя бы сделать так что бы не видно было,лечить не надо,зачем? да для того что ходить нормально на пляжи и не было стыдно раздется,что бы другие не пялились,вы скажите наверное это дорога в психотерапевту либо в психологу, а я скажу вам что я хочу нормальную спину) тупой пример,подумаешь дырки в зубах,черный налет и прочее,зачем лечить и так сойдет всего то навсего улыбка поменяется.,ну болит зуб давайте удалим нерв а дырку оставим,зачем  пломбу ставить,и так красиво.


----------



## ИШЕН (17 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

А все очень просто! НЕ ГЛЯДЯ не возможно точно определить "можно или не можно", выкладывайте снимки, фотографии, тогда и поговорим!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*



SlaiT написал(а):


> да форум это походу так... потому что читаешь разные форумы и везде врачи по разному говарят и к кому прислушиватся не понятно,вроде и хочется нормальную спину (такую которая  была до появления проблемы) и тебе гвоарят что зачем тебе это,либо что то делать уже позно,либо не все потеряно,вообщем кого слушать не ясно,да же вот моя ситуация по сути я хочу излечить сколиоз либо хотя бы сделать так что бы не видно было,лечить не надо,зачем? да для того что ходить нормально на пляжи и не было стыдно раздется,что бы другие не пялились,вы скажите наверное это дорога в психотерапевту либо в психологу, а я скажу вам что я хочу нормальную спину) тупой пример,подумаешь дырки в зубах,черный налет и прочее,зачем лечить и так сойдет всего то навсего улыбка поменяется.,ну болит зуб давайте удалим нерв а дырку оставим,зачем  пломбу ставить,и так красиво.



Лечить надо!
Только надо расставить цели и задачи:
- лечить, что бы не болело;
- лечить, что бы не увеличивалось;
- лечить, что бы получше выглядело.

Вы ставите только 3 задачу, а она наменее важна и наименее достижима.

Сколиоз-это не то, что думают о вас, а то, что вы думаете, что думают о вас!


----------



## алексей-эмчи (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и оставить!
> Сколиоз небольшой, в летчики можно проситься.
> Вот научиться правильно жить (правильно по позвоночному) и  заниматься ЛФК для того, что бы болело меньше и позже - надо!



  Очень интересный подход.

 в 15 лет у меня был капитальный сколиоз +сутулость.к врачам не ходил и так все было видно.занимался легкой атлетикой,немного цигуном и йогой.пропивал восточные препараты.сейчас есть немного,но не так выражено как 10 лет назад.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*

Отлично, осталось только поддерживать порядок!


----------



## Андрей 47 (17 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Ответ: Мануальная терапия (Костоправ)*
> 
> Сперва определитесь с тем, зачем вам нужен специалист.
> Сколиоз ваш лечить не надо.
> ...


 
как так не надо устранять сколиоз ??? и почему такой дикий негатив о костоправах ??? мануальной терапии 30 лет, а костоправству более 600 лет... и вы утверждаете что костоправы не умеют прощупывать ??? полный бред.... будьте аккуратнее в своих высказываниях , а специалисты есть разные и хорошие и плохие как среди мануальщиков так среди костоправов, и выбирать специалиста желательно по рекомендации


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Окт 2012)

алексей-эмчи написал(а):


> но не так выражено как 10 лет назад.


 
дык само собой разумеется, в процессе роста при ЛЮБОЙ мигимальной динамической нагрузке сколиоз уменьшится и без цигуна, и без йоги, и без мочи на голову (читать без любой другой хрени).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Окт 2012)

Андрей 47 написал(а):


> как так не надо устранять сколиоз ???


перед тем как так утверждать снимки покажите ДО и ПОСЛЕ лечения. Костоправы форревер, я сам костоправ.


----------

